# The Indian Hills Guy Just Keeps Getting Better!



## ofelles (May 22, 2022)




----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2022)

Good ones, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 22, 2022)

"Misissippi" is going down in the Dad's jokebook.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 22, 2022)

I love em!

Ryan


----------

